# Pro kit with AGX installation...



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

ok could someone (who has done this before!!) just give me a quick rundown on how to install the following...

1. eibach pro kit
2. kyb agx
3. koni bumpstops
4. motivational rear strut mounts

are there any special tools needed? like spring compressor..etc. i am pretty mechanically inclined and i have worked on cars in the past... i just want to know the general procedure from someone who has done it before and if there is anything special that needs to be done or to look out for! thanks


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

piece of cake, don't even need spring compressor! just push down on the perch a bit with the prokits on there and you can get the nut on.

btw, I have the EXACT same items.


----------



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

James said:


> piece of cake, don't even need spring compressor! just push down on the perch a bit with the prokits on there and you can get the nut on.
> 
> btw, I have the EXACT same items.


ok... awesome.. now just gimme a quick rundown ... like 1...2... 3... blah blah blah :fluffy:


----------



## Nissan200sxSER (Dec 20, 2002)

You need a spring compressor to get the stock springs off.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

no you don't... just point the cap in a safe direction and loosen the strut nut until its on the last thread and prepare for lift off...


----------



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

James said:


> no you don't... just point the cap in a safe direction and loosen the strut nut until its on the last thread and prepare for lift off...


LOL.. wow, good one... so what's the basic run-down? anyone gonna say?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

make it easy on yourself, preassemble the parts as much as you can, and just bolt up.. you know put the spring on the shock and the bump stop on... nice setup, im glad you went witht the setup i suggested and personally have


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

James said:


> no you don't... just point the cap in a safe direction and loosen the strut nut until its on the last thread and prepare for lift off...


WOW!! That's real safe.  For your own safety, rent the spring compressors.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

MCHNHED said:


> LOL.. wow, good one... so what's the basic run-down? anyone gonna say?


You're not going to get a straight run down because if you were truly mechanically proficient and you've looked at the stock assembly, you'd be able to tell exactly what you need to do. If you need step-by-step assistance, consult a Haynes' Manual or the FSM. It'll be easier to understand that way.

James: Please don't let the newbies who'll read this hurt themselves.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

i had a spring compressor and i thought it worked well and i rather not have springs shot at my head or my car.. defeats the purpose.. but just get a comprossor unbolt all the bolts and clips, its pretty easy actually..


----------



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

psulemon said:


> make it easy on yourself, preassemble the parts as much as you can, and just bolt up.. you know put the spring on the shock and the bump stop on... nice setup, im glad you went witht the setup i suggested and personally have


yea... thanks for the suggestions and advice psulemon... i'll figure it out.


----------



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

one more thing... what would be the recommended AGX shock settings for the front and rear? for street? for track?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

i have mine one 1 cuz i like the soft ride, but its up to you.. 1 will make it soft and more streetable, especially with our roads in PA...


----------



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

MCHNHED said:


> one more thing... what would be the recommended AGX shock settings for the front and rear? for street? for track?


bump... question still remains.


----------



## schebs240 (Apr 13, 2004)

Hahhaha ignor james he is trying to take your life... Hahahahaa got me laughin..

Listen go to autozone or a parts store and borrow the spring compressor, but I have to say if you have no real clue on this I would just pay like 5-10 a strut and let a shop mount them for you, theres enough pressure on those springs to take your head off.
Have a shop do it in my opinion.


----------

